# Teeth Grinding



## Cyreen (May 23, 2012)

I recently added a very sweet Wheaten x Poodle (aka Whoodle) to my household, named Lexi. She is currently a few days shy of 4-months-old. I'm definitely not a first time dog owner, however most of my dogs have been adult rescues and I don't remember my last puppy doing this (although it's been awhile). When Lexi is chewing on soft toys (i.e. plush, rope, fleece) there is a great deal of crunching/grinding that shouldn't be - it's all teeth on teeth. Is this anything to be concerned about or is it just a teething thing she'll outgrow?

On a side note, what is it about dogs and rain that throws house training right out the window (I say this at the end of a very rainy day)?! I swear she's been talking to the cats.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know about the teeth thing, but the rain! My old dog must have been made of sugar, because one raindrop and he'd refuse to go outside. But he still had to pee, so he'd start begging at the door again the second we got back inside. Spring was always a long 3 months.


----------



## Cyreen (May 23, 2012)

I've been reading about bruxism in dogs, which is why I'm concerned. While it seems reasonable that the pain of teething would cause her to do this, I'm wondering is this somewhat normal for teething puppies and therefore something she'll likely outgrow when she's done teething.


----------



## Cyreen (May 23, 2012)

Right... K, I'll presume from the lack of response that it's not common. As it is, I distract her when she does it and give her something that's supposed to crunch. I'm guessing it may be something that passes as she grows and her jaw lengthens, otherwise I'll discuss it with her vet.


----------



## Nuggets (Feb 23, 2012)

My 5 month old grinds her teeth on cloth and rope toys, and always has. It gets heavier when she's teething, like now. She started chewing through and eating small pieces of the cloth, so that was a no-no. For a while, I soaked & froze towels for her to chew on, but had to watch her or else she'd end up eating the towel. Recently I bought a Tuffy chew toy and she loves it, and so do I. It's cloth, which she loves, and she can't chew through it, which I love.

I asked my vet about the teeth grinding and he said it's normal, but be careful, or else the pup could eat the cloth. Another puppy in my training also grinds her teeth on rope toys.

It's been hard finding a chew toy Nugget likes that are also durable. She likes cloth, but it's so easy for her to chew through it and eat it.


----------



## MicheleBarratt (Jul 21, 2012)

Mt 3 yr old Maltese x poodle grinds her teeth when scratching her ear. Nothing wrong with her ear. The noise is awful and I worry she may wear away her teeth. Should I worry or is a bit of teeth grinding normal?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> I don't know about the teeth thing, but the rain! My old dog must have been made of sugar, because one raindrop and he'd refuse to go outside. But he still had to pee, so he'd start begging at the door again the second we got back inside. Spring was always a long 3 months.


Lol! Eddee has forgotten that the potty is outside ... we have finally been getting rain for the past two days. He is pooing in front of my commode. I do not know how he is so quick! I have my eyes on him constantly! Turn my head and he must run really fast! lol!  He hates his feet being wet!!!

For the grinding of teeth ... My two Schnauzer/Poodles had to have extra teeth removed when they were pups. Maybe your pup has some extras also. The vet should know upon exam. I didn't realize it until they went in for their neuters. :/


----------

